# Louis Theroux



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

This guys on bbc 2 at 9pm tonight. Might be interesting.

Louis Theroux and crystal meth. 

He's one funny fker. The last one I watched was when he was trying to gangsta rap,

one of his raps below>>>

Here are the entire lyrics to Louis' rap which he performs on the Wild Wayne radio show:

I gotta make this money, its all on me /

we gotta get this cheese, its all we need /

I gotta make this money, its all on me /

Louis, Reese and Big and the B-B-C /

My money doesn't jiggle jiggle, it folds /

I wanna see you wiggle wiggle, fo sure /

It makes me wanna dribble dribble, you know /

Riding in my Fiat, you really have to see it /

I'm 6 feet 2 in a compact, no slack, but luckily the seats go back /

I got a knack to relax in my mind /

I'm feeling fine /

and I'm sipping some red red wiiiine!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Was an interesting watch.


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, not so funny as his other episodes. That crystal meth really gets a grip on some people...


----------

